# Favorite/Unusual Ashtray



## Pup1 (Aug 3, 2010)

What is your favorite or most unusual ashtray. My wife and I are making a smoking room and would like suggestions on some "standard ashtrays", would also like to get a few "unusual ashtrays" as conversation pieces. Currently have a Puck style CI ashtray. Appreciate your input, pics would be great. Thanks in advance


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

seeing that your avatar is the smile face, did you ever watch pit boss on animl planet? shorty has on his desk a smiley face ash tray that his pits mistake as a ball. its pretty neat.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

just like this one at CI


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

I like the way my Executive Ashtray looks.


----------



## ptpablo (Aug 22, 2010)

Thats wild!!! where do you get something like that??


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Shawn that thing is awesome. Check out thrift stores I have seen some pretty kool trays there


----------



## SteelCityGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I like the way my Executive Ashtray looks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Enlil (Jun 10, 2010)

SteelCityGirl said:


> That's awesome, where did you find that?:rockon:


+1

and how do you empty out the ashes?


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

ptpablo said:


> Thats wild!!! where do you get something like that??


Famous had it on the monster once for $19.95 free ship. I looked and its not on thier site now, unless I missed it.



jeepthing said:


> Shawn that thing is awesome. Check out thrift stores I have seen some pretty kool trays there


I got two from thriftstores. The one I use the most cost my gf like a dollar or two from a Goodwill store. Its a nice 3finger glass tray.


----------



## rudeJARHEAD (Jul 12, 2009)

A friend of mine uses a wine bucket on a stand with some sand in the bottom and it works like a champ


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Here's mine - spoon rest from Ross:


----------



## Troller98 (Sep 21, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Here's mine - spoon rest from Ross:


That is a great idea! Now, how to explain to my wife why all her spoon rests are missing.

I really like the old stand style ashtrays, I have a great brass one with an Amber glass ashtray.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Love my unusual ashtray, even though I dont use it. I had commented to my wife about an ashtray on ebay that was made out of a horn. About how cool it would be in my cigar room. A couple of weeks later my son gave it to me. He over heard me talking about it and asked his mom to buy it with his money. Will cherish if forever.


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry, done twice.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

mlbar1153 said:


> Love my unusual ashtray, even though I dont use it. I had commented to my wife about an ashtray on ebay that was made out of a horn. About how cool it would be in my cigar room. A couple of weeks later my son gave it to me. He over heard me talking about it and asked his mom to buy it with his money. Will cherish if forever.


That's a terrific story!


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Tritones said:


> That's a terrific story!


:first:


----------



## Cigolle (Feb 4, 2010)

My most unusual ashtray is one of those clay mosquito repellent containers that you put the repellent coil in, my more standard one is a 2 liter with a hole/tray for the ashes. I will be sure to post pics later when I get home.


----------



## SteelCityGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

mlbar1153 said:


> Love my unusual ashtray, even though I dont use it. I had commented to my wife about an ashtray on ebay that was made out of a horn. About how cool it would be in my cigar room. A couple of weeks later my son gave it to me. He over heard me talking about it and asked his mom to buy it with his money. Will cherish if forever.


WoW, sometimes kids really surprise us. Cherish the ashtray, and your family.:first:


----------



## centralharbor (May 20, 2010)

stinky ashtrays are always a good bet

Stinky Ashtray - Cigars International


----------



## Nate G (Sep 23, 2010)

While I'm not entirely sure why, this one is pretty neat to me;

Ashtray - Acid Bank Note - ***************.com

(Sorry, won't let you save pic off the website.)


----------



## Pup1 (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for all the input, thinking I'm gonna need a bigger man/wife cave to display all the great ashtrays. Keep suggestions coming, all are greatly appreciated. Thanks again.


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

some cool pieces in here.
what about one of those stainless steel bowl type trays.. cant remember the name of the company.. stinky something or the other..


----------



## J0eybb (Feb 26, 2010)

I use a 2x4


----------



## socapots (Feb 22, 2010)

StinkyCigar.com: Promoting the Enjoyment of Fine Cigars
these ones. some cools stuff there.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I'm so making some tomorrow, I have some leftover 2x4 from a project, thanks for the idea!


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

i use a piece of aluminum foil with its sides folded up :tinfoil3:


----------



## Athion (Jul 17, 2010)

Surfer24 said:


> i use a piece of aluminum foil with its sides folded up :tinfoil3:


LOL Mines almost as bad... its a plastic Cigarette ashtray (fairly deep though) and I built a little rest out of aluminum foil for my cigar, since it just has notches for a cig 

I definitely want a Stinky though, they rock!


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

thebayratt said:


> I like the way my Executive Ashtray looks.


Just thought I'd say I found something that looked quite similar, since a few of you were looking for it.

http ://ww w.***************.com/cigar-directory/ashtrays/ashtray-~-square-grid-pewter-cigar/7-20141.htm

Thanks to Nate G for the link!

Since I can't post links just yet, remove the spaces in order to get the correct link.


----------



## SteelCityGirl (Aug 28, 2010)

Pretty cool ashtray, I love homemade stuff. Will have to try that, have a lot of 2x4's from a previous project, thanks for the pics.



J0eybb said:


> I use a 2x4


----------



## AxemansHell (Feb 20, 2010)

J0eybb said:


> I use a 2x4


 Great idea!


----------



## rus_bro (Jun 18, 2010)

Product Dimensions: 6.5 x 4.8 x 1 inches

found this one online the other day and im about to put in an order for 2 of them... would have done it already, but dont really have an outside table to put it on yet...

rb


----------



## Surfer24 (Sep 28, 2010)

Athion said:


> LOL Mines almost as bad... its a plastic Cigarette ashtray (fairly deep though) and I built a little rest out of aluminum foil for my cigar, since it just has notches for a cig


The key word here is "almost". :lol:


----------



## pauldoubleyou (May 14, 2013)

Newbie here with my first post. I thought I would post a few pics of the solid walnut cigar ashtray I made this year. I found the small, vintage dish at a flea market. It reads "Tempe Rantia" which is Latin for "Temperance and Restraint". I thought that was perfect for an occasional cigar smoker like me...


----------



## JoeBentley (Apr 29, 2011)

Yeah know a good fancy marble or Stinky brand upscale ashtray has been on my "To get list" for a while but sitting beside me in the cup holder of my sectional sofa is one of those cheap plastic travel cigar ashtrays... and it works perfectly. Hold's a ton of ash, holds the cigar, dirt cheap.


----------



## The Phoenix (Jun 3, 2013)

My wife got this for me a month or so ago... haven't seen anything like it. Smoke blows out it's nostrils..hehe


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

I didn't even own a cigar ashtray until a month ago when I bought an Andy Warholesque atrocity with the CI smoking-smiley logo in it :biggrin: I use an old bowl with a cork pipe knock in the center for all my other smoking occasions.


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

The Phoenix said:


> My wife got this for me a month or so ago... haven't seen anything like it. Smoke blows out it's nostrils..hehe
> 
> View attachment 44360


Hideous and hilarious. Love it!


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

My YOSHITOMO NARA ashtray


----------



## quincy627 (Jul 2, 2010)

I stumbled across this ashtray On fleabay. Very similar to Shawn's favorite.

Vtg McDonalds Ashtray Unique Must See Alum Pewter Great Design Cigar Too | eBay


----------



## Passprotection (Jan 28, 2013)

Now that is a nice ashtray. Well except for the whole McDonalds part


----------



## RobertNYC (Nov 3, 2013)

This one is my favorite, inherited from my great grandfather.


----------



## Trackmyer (Jun 6, 2014)

I do enjoy seeing folks interesting ashtrays.

My favorite ashtray is a cigar ashtray from Germany with German city shields around the edge. What I love the most about it is the gold leaf designed arch across the top. Makes it very easy to move about.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

A lot of cool ashtrays. I have the stinky ashtray works great.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

View attachment 88936


Bottom half of a Simmons Special Sad Iron from 1800's. @drez had a thread for Noobs about repurposing and keeping the accoutrements costs down to have more $$ for Cigars. Did just that, hit a few antique shops with my wife and made a deal for about $6.00 & have treasured it ever since.


----------



## upnsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

Here is a couple I have been using.









Abalone Shell









THis used to be filled with candle wax, I cleaned it up and use it to hold ash...









The glass piece I bought at Goodwill shop after seeing this thread...


----------



## upnsmoke (Nov 7, 2014)

don't know what happened here are the other pics.


----------



## Bowtech4ever (Oct 25, 2014)

Bottom half of a Simmons Special Sad Iron from 1800's. @drez had a thread for Noobs about repurposing and keeping the accoutrements costs down to have more $$ for Cigars. Did just that, hit a few antique shops with my wife and made a deal for about $6.00 & have treasured it ever since.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Entropydave (Aug 26, 2014)

This Air France ashtray from the 1950s was always around when I was a kid.... this isn't the original one (oddly enough my bro still has it but it's 98% of the painted on background through wear and tear. Just picked this up on eBay last week for 10 bucks...really weird seeing it here in Fort Wayne when the last time I saw it was in 1971!


----------



## MadMatt (Jan 20, 2013)

Other than a wood cutting board, a dollar store coffee cup.


----------



## RH#1 (Aug 12, 2009)

I use a giant conch shell. It works great and goes with the "resort" theme of my back yard. Kind of out of place in the winter months, but it was like $3 & it works.


----------



## tmoran (Mar 25, 2014)

RH#1 said:


> I use a giant conch shell. It works great and goes with the "resort" theme of my back yard. Kind of out of place in the winter months, but it was like $3 & it works.


My grandfather used to use the same thing at his place at the Jersey Shore. He kept a trailer there in a park, and he would sit outside on his patio area on his Adirondack chair, smoke his cigar, and chat up everybody that walked by on their way to the beach. Great memories, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## RH#1 (Aug 12, 2009)

tmoran said:


> My grandfather used to use the same thing at his place at the Jersey Shore. He kept a trailer there in a park, and he would sit outside on his patio area on his Adirondack chair, smoke his cigar, and chat up everybody that walked by on their way to the beach. Great memories, thanks for the reminder.


No problem, tmoran! My grandpop somked cigars too back in the day. Every memory of him is with a stogie in his hand. Sometimes when I'm smoking by myself in total relaxation I think of him.


----------



## Magnificent_Bastard (Feb 29, 2012)

My reg'ler ashtray is a ss Stinky on a stand. 

But my wife bought me a WWI trench art artillery shell (?) that has some engraving on it, and saddles for a ~60rg cigar. 

No pic, it's in storage somewhere, but I haven't had the heart to use it as an actual ashtray.


----------



## jmt8706 (Jul 19, 2019)

I like this thread. My ashtray is made from an old bourbon barrel. It still has the bourbon smell.


----------



## norc47 (Apr 20, 2019)

RH#1 said:


> I use a giant conch shell.


I like this idea. Just bought a pool (well, a house with a pool) so that could be a good poolside ashtray.


----------



## csk415 (Sep 6, 2016)

norc47 said:


> I like this idea. Just bought a pool (well, a house with a pool) so that could be a good poolside ashtray.


When is the pool party???


----------

